
Why are so many digital nomads becoming “e-Residents” of Estonia? - reimertz
https://blog.leapin.eu/why-are-so-many-digital-nomads-becoming-e-residents-of-estonia-80b0997285d
======
caser
We stayed in Tallinn, Estonia w/ Hacker Paradise for a month in the summer of
2015.

Great experience - the tech scene there welcomed us with open arms. Got to
meet some cool ex-Skype execs, and even did a fireside chat w/ the CIO of the
country __.

Would definitely recommend it as an up and coming tech city.

 __We wrote up our discussion with the Taavi, the CIO, here if you 're
interested -- it was fascinating to hear about how much more advanced they are
technologically compared to other nations due to the young relative age of
their country: [http://www.hackerparadise.org/blog/2015/06/17/welcome-to-
e-s...](http://www.hackerparadise.org/blog/2015/06/17/welcome-to-e-stonia/)

------
marsRoverDev
I'd like to hear from others in the EU who have gone this route. What are the
pros, what are the cons, and is it possible to base yourself in another EU
country and conduct all your business through this?

~~~
surak
I believe Estonia is unique in offering this around the world. Once they get
the banking up and running then its getting interesting. They have been
considering allowing English in courts/dealing with government as well, but I
don't think this has materialized yet as a law.

------
charlesdm
Can someone explain the following below to me:

Unless you're taking up actual residency there, I don't see what the appeal
is? Does e-residency equal residency for tax purposes?

If you're going for low taxes, there also are alternatives in the EU that
offer lower taxes. Aside from that, what's the point?

------
Veen
As a sometime digital nomad, this appeals to me in particular after Brexit.
With the way the pound is yo-yoing and the likelihood of increased friction of
doing business in Europe if you're a UK citizen, this seems like a good move.

------
pieterhg
Not a personal tax residency, therefore Estonia's E-Residency is not more than
a marketing stunt.

